# FreeBSD 8-STABLE - hostap messages



## miniqq (Mar 4, 2010)

```
Mar  3 23:00:26 tom kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 01:33:dd:ca:33:aa
Mar  3 23:00:28 tom kernel: wlan: mac acl policy registered
Mar  3 23:00:29 tom kernel: bridge0: Ethernet address: e6:13:8f:65:7c:01
Mar  3 23:00:30 tom kernel: wlan0: promiscuous mode enabled
Mar  3 23:00:30 tom kernel: re0: promiscuous mode enabled
Mar  3 23:00:30 tom kernel: re0: link state changed to DOWN
Mar  3 23:00:32 tom kernel: re0: link state changed to UP
Mar  3 23:03:27 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:04:13 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:17:42 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:20:44 tom last message repeated 161 times
Mar  3 23:20:51 tom kernel: ath0: device timeout
Mar  3 23:21:07 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:21:12 tom last message repeated 5 times
Mar  3 23:21:24 tom kernel: ath0: device timeout
Mar  3 23:22:43 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:23:02 tom last message repeated 26 times
Mar  3 23:23:14 tom kernel: ath0: device timeout
Mar  3 23:23:16 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:23:19 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:24:24 tom last message repeated 10 times
Mar  3 23:26:32 tom last message repeated 8 times
Mar  3 23:26:40 tom kernel: ath0: device timeout
Mar  3 23:29:17 tom kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
Mar  3 23:29:48 tom last message repeated 2 times
Mar  3 23:31:34 tom last message repeated 4 times
Mar  3 23:33:44 tom last message repeated 5 times
Mar  4 00:35:08 tom kernel: re0: link state changed to DOWN
Mar  4 00:35:08 tom kernel: wlan: mac acl policy unregistered
Mar  4 00:35:08 tom kernel: re0: promiscuous mode disabled
Mar  4 00:35:10 tom kernel: re0: link state changed to UP
Mar  4 00:50:51 tom kernel: wlan0: Ethernet address: 01:33:dd:ca:33:aa
Mar  4 00:50:53 tom wpa_supplicant[31308]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Mar  4 00:51:26 tom last message repeated 5 times
Mar  4 00:53:26 tom last message repeated 18 times
Mar  4 00:56:28 tom last message repeated 27 times
Mar  4 00:56:31 tom kernel: drm0: [ITHREAD]
Mar  4 00:56:35 tom wpa_supplicant[31308]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS 
Mar  4 00:57:08 tom last message repeated 5 times
Mar  4 00:59:14 tom last message repeated 19 times
Mar  4 01:09:20 tom last message repeated 91 times
Mar  4 01:11:01 tom last message repeated 15 times
Mar  4 01:11:08 tom wpa_supplicant[31308]: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-RESULTS
```


this happend when i update /usr/src from Mar 3 2010. I see that ath driver make some update.


----------



## royj (Oct 1, 2010)

Hello, miniqq.

Were you able to fix the situation with ath0: stuck beacon?

I have the same problem (FreeBSD 8.1-STABLE, Atheros AR2417/AR5007G) and recommended 

`#  ifconfig wlan0 bintval <some value, eg 500>`

does not work.

Thanks


----------



## jnbek (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm also having the same problem, with FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE


----------



## eldarskiy (Feb 1, 2011)

*ath0: stuck beacon....*

According to groups.google.com.
Change channel value from 1 to 11.


```
wlans_ath0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.50.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid wifi mode 11g channel 11"
```

Then:

`# shutdown now`

Then:

<Enter>

Then:

`# exit`

I hope this help you (work for me)


----------

